# cheap replacement woofer for an old Akai hi-fi speaker...?



## Dr Moriarty (26 Jan 2004)

Details above; apologies to mods but thought I might reach a few more people here, given that the post doesn't really fit in "IT/Phones/DVD", either... Please feel free to move the thread as appropriate!

Dr. M.


----------



## rainyday (26 Jan 2004)

*Re: cheap replacement woofer for an old Akai hi-fi speaker..*

Please don't duplicate posts, Dr M.


----------

